# NC Star Picatinny Rail Adapter?



## BAC5.2 (Sep 26, 2011)

Anyone using one on a 92/96?

I was thinking about getting one, and a Nebo Protec flashlight/laser for my M96.

Anyone have any experience with either?


----------



## BAC5.2 (Sep 26, 2011)

No one?

Hmm. I might take the plunge and give it a shot.

I guess I could always try and find an A1 frame, and swap my slide onto it, but that seems an unlikely find.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Most products from NC Star are sub-standard. I had a scope from them years ago, bought it on a whim...it was a POS. Since then I've read various reports of the their products as being of the same quality. FWIW I wouldn't purchase a product from them to be used on a defensive item, if it's for "a toy" go for it, otherwise test it as best you can before continuing to use it for defensive purposes.


----------

